# RUSSELL APIARIES- FACTS, and first hand knowledge... He taught me how to raise bees



## Lazy W

When I first got into bees I had queen troubles. I found Ricky on the web. I called him and thou he had never met me, he could not have been more helpful. He gave more stuff than I bought. He was genuinely concerned about the success of my bees. I have never had any dealings with Robert. I to have read a lot of the negative post about Russell Apiaries. I can't believe this is the business dealings of the man I that helped me so much. I would not have any problems dealing with Ricky Russell PERIOD.


----------



## rwurster

Time to flog this dead horse again eh. Wow.


----------



## sfisher

Thanks for the info Sippy!


----------



## Barry

Seems odd to me that there isn't an address listing anywhere on the website. Even under "Locations Near You" where Russell Apiaries is the first option in MS, no address.


----------



## SippyBees

As I said.. have been out of beekeeping for about 5 years.. just now getting back into it.... just NOW reading all the old posts that has happened in the last few years.... someone put up a link for the mississippi BBB result for Robert... he has 7 official complaints now... http://www.bbb.org/mississippi/busi...apiaries-in-brandon-ms-235821158#reasonrating AND is the only place I have found that list an address for him... 
Russell Apiaries
Phone: (601) 966-3568
212 Fannin Landing Cir, Brandon, MS 39047
http://russellapiaries.webs.com/

I would be surprised if that is still a working phone though.... I am just very sorry for what has happened in a few years since I got out of bees.... in another thread it asks WHO is your Role model.... J N Russell was my role model/ beekeeping inspiration and motivation to believe that a man can earn his living with this special knowledge... Sorry to see what has been done to his reputation.


----------



## Daniel Y

Sippy, Sadly it looks like Robert is doing just fine on his own at ruining the Russel name. To know that it is a different Russel than built the company is good. But it does not make Russell bees available. And it does not change what you can expect by dealing with that name today. If Ricky intends to start it up and is all that you seem to think he is. He would be well advised to start it under another name. I am not sure which would be harder to do. build a new name for a new apiary or try to clean up the mess that has been made of the Russell name.

Sounds like a child that thought what daddy had always done looked easy. and had no clue what it takes. Stepped into the deep end and will probably never come back up.


----------



## MichaBees

The Russell I know, still owes me queens and or money. They are dishonest and hard to deal with; but still, even with all the excuses he flies on a private plane!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

On a lighter note. Can you tell us anything about Maureen?


----------



## SippyBees

First I want to be clear... I have never met Robert. I only know Ricky and Johnny personally. I did meet Don a couple of times before he died. I worked with JN Russel for 3 years... my ex-wife worked for him basically full time.... and we never SAW Robert there... he was never talked about... he had no interest or part of JN's bee business at that time. I am told that as JN's health began failing Robert started coming around then. After JN passed... Robert stole more than 100 hives from bee yards.. which is why is so difficult for Ricky to get it all going again. I worked for and knew JN Russell... I know what he had... and the people that were helping him. Everything I am saying about Robert is just what is being told to me by his brothers. 
Maureen?? Dont know who that is... and Ricky didnt know also when I called and asked. I think I will try to drive out to the address where Robert lives and just take some pics and put here if anyone wants to see what this grand operation looks like (or if he is even still living there)
Private plane???? You are joking I am sure. Did you SEE his private plane or was that just something you read on the internet? I have read his website... claims to have sold 80,000 queens????? runs a genetics research lab????? 3 generations of beekeeping???? is just so MUCH smoke and mirrors I cannot BEGIN to describe what is REALLY REAL.
Am sorry I went away for 5 years and wasn't here to nip this before it all started... but it seems to be 98% scam... maybe 2% real. But so you know i KNOW how you feel... 20 years ago I sent $5000 check to a company to start a coffee service business... to buy $5000 worth of commercial coffee pots. less than 1 month later I get a notice they filed bankruptcy... long story short, I never saw a dime of that money again. Cant tell people how to get their money back.... but if I find where he lives.... well, will let everyone decide themselves how best to try to get their money back. 
The REAL Russell Apiaries was JN Russell... he is not with us anymore. Ricky Russell will try to build a business again like his father's... Ricky will not steal from you... I personally guarantee that. Ricky lives in his Daddy's old house... Ricky is not gonna disappear, and neither will I. I hope I am helping SOMEONE by informing people.... I dont know ... just doing what I think I SHOULD do.


----------



## Rolande

SippyBees said:


> First I want to be clear... I have never met Robert.


To be honest, irrespective of the rights or wrongs of the situation, I would have thought that was a good enough reason not to start a thread such as this.


----------



## preciousbeesfarm

I do not feel that it is flogging a dead horse if the information is accurate and helps explain the sorry treatment that some have expeirinced at the hands of someone they send payment to and did not find satisfaction with the product or service. And of course it will help to caution prospective buyers that the advertised product MAY not be as claimed. I do know that I will not be returning, out of 23 Queens I have 1 that is great.


----------



## Major

212 fannin circle is just an old delapidated house with a few bee hives in the yard and a storage shed with some old bee equipment. I drove down there in June to pick up my spring nucs. A couple of guys that work for Russell showed me around what is supposed to be their cotton fields and other crops. In all there was no more than 100 hives on the property I would say it was closer to 50. I got 5 nucs from them I paid 600 dollars. 4 out of 5 are dead and the last remaining one I don't have high hopes for. How they have all these sub producers is beyond me cause it is a crock. I was trying to expand my apiary and instead I'm out 600 bucks. My advice to people buy locally see what you are getting because people are so untrustworthy these days. I'm going to get my state apiary inspector to take a look at the dead hives and who knows maybe he can get with the ms inspector and at least get the ms den of thieves shut down.
Major


----------



## SippyBees

I started this thread to TRY to restore the reputation of a good mentor of mine.. a man I had great respect for as far as beekeeping is concerned. What I have said about Robert is what has been told to me by his own brothers, and what I see on his website that either CANT be true.. or is extremely exagerated. How many people paid money and got NOTHING... OK, keep ordering bees/queens from Robert... but hopefully I will skip your posts here about how you got robbed. I NEVER saw JN Russell not fill an order that he accepted payment for... I never did it... and I dont think Ricky has or will do it in the future. 
There seems to be MUCH smoke and mirrors going on since I stopped raising queens... I am just trying to answer some of the questions that SOOO many people have about what happened to their money... wish I could have known about this and answered the questions sooner. I have responded to some PM's.... and if people want more information... PM me. 
I dont think I have flamed on Robert or anyone else.... not trying to beat a dead horse.... not trying to start trouble.... just trying to help some people that seems like they cannot get help from the people who TOOK their money... and to preserve the reputation of the man that taught me most everything I know about bees...


----------



## AstroBee

SippyBees,

If what you say is true, then most of what has been told to us by RR was a lie. Can this be true? I know that many got taken, but he seemed extremely knowledgeable. You can't just wake up one day and "talk bees" - something doesn't fit.


----------



## SippyBees

Lie??? Hmmm... personally I cant prove what he is doing... but I would bet a YEAR of my wages in what I am saying. I have nothing to gain here... just trying to protect the reputation of an old friend, and maybe clue some of the people that didnt get what they paid for an idea WHY that happened. Would have done it LONG ago had I known about it.I did not say he knows nothing about bees... his father was a beek>> he must have learned something about it all his life. Does that make him a Phd. in Entomology??? Call Mississippi state uni. and ask THEM. His website claims to have 13 genetically different lines of bees... has ANY OTHER major queen breeder in this country claiming to have that? His website claims to sell 80,000 queens per year.. does ANY breeder in this country raise that many??? etc etc etc etc... apparently he started this in the last 3-4 years... his father did it for 50 years... when I worked for JN Russell, we were making MAYBE 4000 queens a season... 
I am still finding out about some of the things that happened in the last 5 years.... but it is MY PERSONAL OPINION... is just a bunch of smoke and mirrors. You can claim ANYTHING on a website. The BOTTOM LINE IS... if someone gives me money to buy something from me.... I had BETTER DELIVER SOMETHING.... even a DEAD QUEEN in the mail is better than NOTHING. whether someones queens are what I expected... good/ bad/ otherwise.. I have no problem with that... everyone has an opinion about their queen quality. If someone does not like MY queens.... I might give them their money back and never sell them a queen again.... but as a MINIMUM, I will have SENT THEM SOMETHING to justify cashing their check. I will ALSO ANSWER my phone or email to explain to someone what I am willing to do to make it right with them. 
SO MANY people here were writing pages on this forum wondering why they cant get their money back, cant get their bees, cant get an answer to their questions..... you can believe what you want.... but I think I have answered many people's questions. 
COME HERE AND SEE FOR YOURSELF... bring your RV and stay at my place if you want... will show you where JN Russell raised his bees... you can drive out to Robert's house and maybe he will invite you in for some tea like his daddy used to do to ANYONE who wanted to talk bees... or maybe he will not... dont know.
I used to meet SEVERAL large commercial beeks buying JN's queens or packages.... where are THEY now?? are ANY of them on this forum?? They would come to JN's house and pick up their 100 queens or packages.... why didnt THEY see all of this coming before my post??


----------



## the doc

Well sippy that is indeed a lot of information to digest. Please dont take this the wrong way but you have admit it does sound like there is some kind of grudge between you guys and that you have a skewed opinion of things based on your past experiences. Also because you are starting a business, it is tough to take what you say as gospel because you have a clear financial interest. Lastly, as this is a customer reporting forum, you haven't really been a customer of them so you dont seem to have a customer experience to report - and as you mentioned you dont know robert.

I will again share my experiences purchasing queens from Russell and let other members decide for themselves.
I ordered several of the sunkist codovans for delivery in early summer 2011. While they did arrive a month late, the queens arrived in great condition and were readily accepted by the nucs. I did have trouble getting one to take, but in retrospect this was clearly my fault, and the nuc was already failing due to high mite levels. Regardless, I contacted Robert and got a fast response. New queens (yes he sent a few extra!) were in the mail the next day! That was awesome! they were all accepted. The queens all had solid laying patterns after 2-3 weeks. The nucs they were in were building up well, and then I noticed DWV. Nearly all of them had very high mite levels, and most crashed very hard. Their loss was clearly related to my pest management, and not the fault of russell. I have data from my own macro and microscopic analysis as well as corroberating data from the beltsville lab


I also ordered queens for delivery in summer 2012. Now those queens were not delivered. Circumstances were tough as there were natural disastors and a highway accident leading to deaths of his crew - they have been elaborated in other posts. I contacted Rob Hughes and he assured me that they would fill my order with substitutes or I could wait till next season, - . He also said I could have one of their subs fill it. I chose to wait till the next spring as it was getting late in the summer for increases. 

Now as far as the subs go I have dealt with both the pennsylvania and the nebraska producers. I have always received excellent service and fast replies from both of these gentleman. Bees were delivered promtly and were well packaged. Other members have also commented on these subs and they have seperate, respective comment threads in this section per barrys request so i will not comment on them further.

As far as taking money before filling orders, as I remember, the site did say you could mail a check or money order, but I choose to pay by paypal due to convenience. I dont think there is an option in paypal to not process the transaction when you order it. If anyone knows different then please elaborate.

Well those are the facts of my dealing with RA. Regardless, it is like we're beating a dead horse since he is no longer supplying directly, and the subs appear to be taking those with legitamate outstanding orders such as myself. Also customer threads on the subs have had only positive comments to my knowledge so a lot of this is moot.


----------



## SippyBees

Well Doc... honestly, I am happy that YOU are happy with what you bought... and if everyone here had the same opinion as you I would never had written my first post about the situation. Please understand there is no "grudge" bewteen me or anyone anywhere that I know of.... and I am NOT in any competition with Robert for any kind of business. IF I ever do start raising bees again.... it will not be soon, and IF I were raising bees again.... its not very competitive anywhere really. If you can raise bees... there is always someone that will need them. 
As for all what I have said.... hey, I have done my best to inform people here of facts, and also what I THINK is going on. You can believe what you want... but you are welcome to come here anytime and see first hand. For me.. is just amazing how strongly people form their beliefs based on a website.... but no matter. There is 20 pages on this forum of folks discussing and wondering why they didn't get their queens or money back.... I only knew about this in the last 3 or 4 weeks.... the site moderators had to reset my password for me since I have not been on the site for about 5 years and no longer had my old email address. 
Maybe some people think ill of me for making this post.... and if they do that is certainly their business.... but I have had more than one person send me a PM to thank me for the info... and others who say they tried to say the same things in the past, but the RA fans slammed them then also..... I know Robert has some good bees.... they came from his daddy's yard, and is the same bees I have in my yard now. I would buy queens from Robert myself.... but I wont pay for them in advance ( know what I mean?) 
I have put this info out here for all to know that wants to know..... HOPE I dont have people hating ME for saying it.... but anyone is welcome to come here and see for yourself what is what.... there is really not much more to discuss.... If other people want to continue the thread thats fine.... but I think my input to all of this is about done....
I wish everyone good luck.... and if Robert does sell you a queen I am glad for it.... it will probably be a good queen.... but to all those left holding the bag.... my sympathies... Mr JN Russell nor myself would never have let that happen... am sorry for your experiences...... wish everyone good beekeeping this year.... good luck.


----------



## thomas

I had a freind get queens from them and it took almost the whole summer to get them and then half died tried to contact russell and never got a reply then some girl wrote. A year later saying she worked for russell she wrote here for a while then dissapeared twinkie bee was her name. My thing is this how can this guy have so many breeds of bees and some of them are from others countries isn't there some kind of law that prevents him bringing in different bees and where does he keep them all sound like Bull to me i got one of his caucasians she did good then went down hill since and she is not even two years old and she looks like a carni too me he is crap sorry to say the way he took people money sorry just plain sorry.

Thomas


----------



## beehugheshoney

Sippy you are being used by a man who was convicted of raping a minor and stealing from his daddy's company. You need to look into who Ricky Russell really is. Go talk to Dan Smith at his resteraunt in Raymond. He was JN's closest friend and he's the commander for the sheriff department there. He will tell you who Ricky really is. Robert's bees aren't in Mississippi. Ricky killed almost all of his daddy's bees. You made the title here say FACTS and first hand knowledge but you say you have never met Robert and are just repeating what you were told by a convict. I have had good experiences with Robert personally. You should read his writings here before you talk about him. Now there are some squabbles about his cancellation policy but that's between him and the people that are squabbling over it.


----------



## Riskybizz

I was going to try to avoid comment here but..it really does appear that this thread will be a candidate for most bizarre thread of 2013 so far. Maybe Barry will have to start a new forum titled "Soap Operas" Sippy quite frankly your barrage of posts here are redundant and appear to lack any possible benefit regarding beekeeping. I couldn't help but notice that your profile occupation is stated as "Chemist"..might I ask what you are currently ingesting?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Riskybizz said:


> .... your profile occupation is stated as "Chemist"..might I ask what you are currently ingesting?


Huh, perhaps you missed this in the Forum Rules:


> *Be civil.* *Personal attacks are never okay*. We can disagree and debate a subject, which is fine. You'll find no "know-it-all's" here. No one on this forum is in a position where they can't be questioned or disagreed with in a civil manner.
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/misc.php?do=showrules


----------



## Vance G

I lost a weeks wages due to fraud from Mr. Russells little dream factory. It hardly seems like a soap opera to me. If it offends thee, avert thy eyes.


----------



## Beregondo

I don't understand what standing a man who has never been a consumer of a company's or man's product, doesn't know the man, and identifies all that he holdS out as fact to be his own opinion or hearsay has to make a "consumer" report. 

It certainly is than honorable to do so.

Would tailgater be more appropriate venue?


For the sake of the OP as well as the publisher of these reports, I'd hope that they are true, as they are certainly damaging both to Russell's personal and professional reputations and if they were to prove not to be true I should think that they would both be expose to substantial risk of legal liability.


----------



## the doc

Well the bottom line is that this is a consumer report forum and those who have customer dealings should be able to report them. The problem is the starter of this is not one who has any customer dealings. I have had positive dealings with russell and I have reported that. Sippy, you have not had any dealings and you come out and attack someone else like that - seems like this whole thing should just be deleted. My comments and others are in other threads and this adds no new facts so we wont lose any customer report information

As mentioned by raider the rules do state "Personal attacks are never okay." and that seems is the subject here - a personal attack without any customer reporting to add. Heck russell hasn't posted here forever!


----------



## Vance G

Strange, RR always had a half dozen alter egos he posted under. You sound strangely familiar Doc.


----------



## SippyBees

Hey all... I dont have a dog in the hunt... noone here owes me anything and I dont owe anyone else anything... I have no personal gain by telling anything I posted here.... I was unfortunately trying to help some people understand why they are out of their money... FOR ME.. JN Russell IS Russell Apiaries... anything else is just something new... good or bad... you can be your own judge. My feelings arent hurt here.... but I wont waste my time trying to convince anyone of anything. I know what happened in the last 5 years.... even if I dont know Robert personally... I know plenty who do. And yes... I know who is Ricky.... and I dont believe he has ever took money and didnt deliver... I was warned already by a couple folks here about the PRO russell apiary group.... OK... as you wish... Hope you get your queens... really I do. 
I would respectfully request from the moderators that this entire thread be deleted... I no longer have the will to care.
Thank you all for your time and opinions.... hope mine were appreciated by at least one... 
Ciao


----------



## 2Tall

Doc I hope you enjoyed the extra queens he sent, some of us here probably paid for them for ya . I really wish they get the karma they deserve things have a way of coming back around in the end.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

the queens I recieived in 2011 were downright awesome. Great brood patterns, no mites, not ever the bee inspector could find mites. The queens I got in 2012, duds, every single one. Something changed. Obiviosuly robert russell is not a complete scam if I was able to get downright amazing queens in 2011. I think things just got away from him.


----------



## Gypsi

I only have one bit of solid knowledge, having been blissfully broke when a Russell was trying to sell me a couple of hives. That is that my local mentor paid for about $500 worth of bees he never got, and that's enough for me. Last name Russell: Next

I have a local bee supplier, very small not on the internet, will never bee on the internet, wonderful vsh queens, I've got them in 4 out of my 5 hives. They rock. 

I don't need fancy queens. I need queens that lay eggs and bees that can deal with varroa without treatment. And I got those.

Now I remember why I quit visiting Beesource though. Hiya Vance!

Gypsi


----------



## Vance G

Hello. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Riskybizz

apologies if my previous comments offended some ..


----------



## Brandy

Let me just say I appreciate the warnings!! I wish I had read them two years ago which would have saved me $250!!! Plus a lot of aggravation!! I hate being scammed and not being able to do anything about it. Paypal's time frame makes it difficult to "drink the cool aid" then wait a year before you realize that you sent $$ for queens that you may or may not see. Very expensive drone layers for my money!! Again, sorry you didn't post sooner sippy!


----------



## Rdavis183

I ordered two queens from Russell's last April, but never received them. It was my understanding that they were having problems filling orders for various reasons. I sent several e-mails over the summer asking that they be sent, though I did not get a response. Once fall arrived and I could no longer use the queens, I followed the advice on the Russell Apiaries' website to e-mail a request for a refund if I no longer wanted the queens. To date I have not received a response or the refund. At this point I have given up hope of ever getting my money back.


----------



## Gypsi

Vance,

The mechanic that charged me $2000 to pretty well destroy my chevy's engine for non-working AC is in jail. (not my doing, someone else charged him) While I will never see my money back, I'm doing very well indeed. Just glad I didn't order any "foreign" bees.

Gypsi


----------



## mudlake

Of the 5 queens I bought 4 didn't make it till fall last one didn't make it till spring. Only got the queens after many phone calls and e-mails. If I had known, what a waste of time. Buy local. Tony


----------



## Oldtimer

Well I'm surprised at the info on this thread, it is in direct conflict with other info elsewhere, SOMEBODY is lying.

Although I am in a different country, I have had some personal dealings with RR that I won't go into, but I would be VERY KEEN to get to the bottom of this.

To me, there is a way, and I'm sure somebody could fill in the gaps. On this thread we have one of Roberts brothers being painted as a good, honest guy who can be relied on not to rip you off. Elsewhere on Beesource there has been mention of one of Roberts brothers who is a convicted sex offender. 

They cannot both be true. Does anyone have any CONCRETE evidence on any of this, one way or another?


----------



## SippyBees

Yes.. they CAN both be true. He IS a felon... he cant change that.... but he wasn't convicted of stealing anything.... and he never stole from anyone I know... but you can have WHATEVER opinion about him you want... I am quite sure he wouldn't care what you think. Ricky has sent queens to more than 1 person for free to try and make up for what Robert did to them. They accidentally called him when they found his Dad's old phone number in bee journals.... HE has his Dad's old number. As for what I wrote about Robert.... BOTH his brothers tell me about his history.... but you believe what you want. HAD I NOT read 20 pages of discussion about not receiving queens that were paid for with no refunds... I would never had written about it. IF Robert were doing well and making happy customers I would CONGRATULATE him in keeping his Dad's business and reputation going so well... BUT... that was not the case. I dont CARE if he sells a bad queen or if someone does not like the queen they got.... that is always open to subjective opinion. I DO CARE that people sent hard earned money and got NOTHING... and when they try and get their money back no one answers a phone or emails.... THAT is just a scam. NO MATTER his hard luck with weather/ tornadoes/ bad luck or whatever.... the money wasn't HIS until he ships a queen.... PERIOD. Some people here have thanked me for this info.... some people have crawled up my tailpipe for saying what I did... everyone can be their own judge. As I have said before.... is all out in the open now.... take it for what it is worth to you, but don't jump on ME for saying it. IF YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON you can ALWAYS come here and meet all the people involved.... no one that I know is hiding. Well... except for an unmentioned with a huge website and nowhere is there a physical address. You want concrete evidence.... well.. you are probably not gonna find that. In my opinion it is all just about reputation and history. if YOU want to buy Russell Apiary queens.... go ahead... not my concern.... but everyone here has been forewarned. In my opinion they SHOULD have understood what was going on a year ago when people started complaining about not getting queens and no one answering emails. I have sold queens in the past... and EVERY SINGLE person that paid for a queen GOT what they ordered... and to my knowledge no one was ever dissatisfied.... if I EVER raise queens again.... I will strive to continue that kind of reputation. I speak for myself.... but I have also put MY reputation on the line for Ricky also... and if ANYONE EVER BUYS ANYTHING FROM RICKY AND DOES NOT GET IT>>>> I WANNA KNOW ASAP, but dont start slamming him until THAT happens. HIS past is no secret... and he is not proud of it... but he will work very hard to make sure you are happy. I will do the same if you are a customer... THAT is how someone maintains a business.... without customer satisfaction there IS NO BUSINESS. SO... IF THIS THREAD IS QUITE FINISHED NOW CAN WE JUST LET IT GO?????
Many thanks
Clark


----------



## frazzledfozzle

Well Sippy it's a good job you know all about the family and can tell everyone why they aren't getting their queens.... Why is that again?

And yes it's a terrible shame you haven't been on Beesource for 5 years so you could warn us all about whats going on.

I'm so glad that if you and Ricky start rearing queens again you will fulfill every order and customer service will be your #1 priority.

I'm sorry it's taken Ricky so long to get back into beekeeping because Robert took 100 of the 700 or so hives that his dad had.
I guess he wasn't able to do much with the 600 hives he was left.

Most of all I'm really happy that Ricky didn't steal from anyone he was only a convicted rapist that makes me feel so much more at ease 

Can't understand how you could know the Russell family so well but have never met the dreaded "STEPSON"


----------



## Oldtimer

Hi Thanks Sippy, but please don't get so worked up thinking I was attacking you. I was seeking info.

Since my last post I have viewed the sex offenders register and see that Ricky is on it. That is concrete evidence. May not be an issue to you, but to many, it would speak something of the guys character. What concerns me is that any new information in this thread is based on what's been said to you, by him. 

You say he wouldn't care what I think, well, that's another bad sign. 

But end of the day I wasn't looking for any conflict just looking for some answers, now I have them, so thanks.


----------



## Beregondo

For some one who started this thread by throwing stones at the business practices of a man you've never done business with and only know through the hearsay of a convict, you sure seem to be taking a holier-than-thou attitude.

If I understand things as you have presented them correctly:

Your friend Ricky the convict is an honest man, and 
Russell the businessman who has not been in trouble with the law is not, and
We should believe these "facts and first hand knowledge" about Robert because...

Ricky the honest convict told you so and you believe him because your wife worked for their dad once?

I was born in the morning...but not THIS morning!


----------



## SippyBees

To frazzledfozzle ... I never said how many hives his dad had.... so how would someone in New Zealand know this??? 
To Beregondo ... I said much more than you are giving me credit for... but you can take the parts you want and twist them to any end you want. I dont need Robert Russel to steal MY money also to know he doesn't deliver his queens or make refunds for those he doesn't fill... I can also read his website and know there is no WAY all of what he says is true.... call me what you will... but how do you know ALSO being way up there in New York?? 
You can come here anytime you want.. and you can see what is what... I am NOT hiding... my phone and address is pretty much a matter of public record... 
People that dont have anything to hide from.. usually DON't hide. 
Mr Robert Russell was very active here when he was taking your money.... but haven't seen a single post from him NOW do we? but have many questionable people from all over the world who know more than they should about this matter.. who seem to want to attack me very much.... quite interesting... but is no mind to me. I said what I said and it is true.... 
Let Robert come here and tell us what the REAL story is if he wants.... let him come to my HOUSE and discuss it with me if he wants.... I do not hide, and I am not ashamed of anything I have said or done here.


----------



## Beregondo

Me?

I've actually done business with the Russell Apiaries family of independent queen producers.

I got great bees and enjoyed good service from honest men, whose words to me have always been kept, and those words were both helpful and constructive. 

They are acquaintances whose knowledge, generosity, and reliable advice have become a valuable resource to me in growing an apiary.

A new member of the forum began attacking not only Russell Apiaries, but through innuendo and suggestion those good men, and a valuable resource to me.

All I have done is challenge the accuracy and reliability of that new member.
I have exercised restraint and offered no opinion as to that member's integrity or character.

I do not attack you, sir.

I asked questions as to what was said, and suggested the story related was perhaps less than first hand and might not be credible, asking you to clarify.

I believe you have.

That's what I'm doing way up here in New York.


----------



## Barry

I'll give this warning about members questioning each other's integrity and/or intentions. Share you own experience, but there will be no attacking of members and positions they take.


----------



## frazzledfozzle

[QUOTE\]To frazzledfozzle ... I never said how many hives his dad had.... so how would someone in New Zealand know this??? .[/QUOTE]

OK I got the number of hives wrong because I couldn't be bothered to go back to your previous posts and find what you said.

but as you dont remember saying how many hives his father had here's the quote from your Original Post.



SippyBees;889963\ said:


> #7.. I WORKED for his Dad, shook those bees... caught his queens... and on the BEST year JN ran about 400-600 hives.


But I'm not up for a he said she said debate and I have no idea whether what you say is true or not.


----------



## SippyBees

OK.. so sometimes it is SLOW to sink into my head... obviously SOME people do not agree with what I have said. All fine and good. I originally wrote here about what I knew.. and what I had heard... take it for its worth to you individually... but I am FINISHED being questioned, called out, proving anything, answering PM's, or anything else.... as far as I am concerned this thread is DEAD to me. I cannot add anymore and is a waste of my time to try and protect my own reputation by those who want to question me. You are welcome to come here and meet me in person ANY TIME you want... You can all discuss it until you become sick on it... but I am finished with this. 
Best of luck and good beekeeping to all....


----------



## Oldtimer

Sippy if you want to give it you also have to take it.

I don't see anyone calling you out, people just seeing if there's another side to the coin, as is normal in a properly balanced discussion. Don't think there's anything personal about you.


----------



## wildbranch2007

I do find interesting that even though these hives were stolen from a Dr. Russell apiary, no one has seen fit to post on his web site that the hives are missing?


----------



## Saltybee

Maybe some things we can agree on; Do not buy queens from someone who only uses Paypal.
RA of late 2011 and 2012 was not the same RA as previously.
RA is gone from the consumer queen market. Many here are responsible.
RA refunds come as quickly as missing queens.
Local RA's are not proven as either the bad RA or the good version. So far positive feedback, though limited feedback.
It takes good genes and good husbandry to make a great queen. Which was missing from a bad queen will start a hundred circular arguments.
A missing queen had bad genes and bad husbandry.
Local police chief says he does not deal with many bad people, just with good people having a bad day. Some victims do not care which is true. The result in a hive is the same. Some victims will forgive one but not the other. 
Saying RA will start an argument.


----------



## Intheswamp

SippyBees said:


> Yes.. they CAN both be true. He IS a felon... he cant change that.... but he wasn't convicted of stealing anything.... and he never stole from anyone I know... but you can have WHATEVER opinion about him you want... I am quite sure he wouldn't care what you think. <snip>


Sippy, I think your intention in starting this thread was to somehow help Ricky Russell and yourself in regards to a possible business venture. Personally, I believe you have done more damage than good. My recommendation would be to drop participation in this thread and let it hopefully die a natural death.

But, if you wish to continue communicating in this thread I have a question. The Mississippi Code of 1972, SEC. 97-3-95, Sexual battery is a very short section of code that defines a range of crimes. The code lists basically everything from child rape to adult rape. Since you are close to the source and know what went on and is going on would you state for which subsection of this section Ricky Russell was convicted? There are only four definitions from which to choose. 

As Oldtimer stated, if indeed Ricky Russell "wouldn't care what you think" then that is not good. If RRussell doesn't care that sex crimes are bad (as does the very large majority of society) then that means that his incarceration and rehabilitation were ineffective and the chance for recidivism is substantial. I wonder if he tells his parole officer that he doesn't care what society thinks about him?

In your statement above "_He IS a felon... he cant change that.... but he wasn't convicted of stealing anything.... and he never stole from anyone I know..._." that "but" seems to imply that theft of property is worse than rape. I object to that implication. The felony you spoke of is RAPE. If a crime is minimized in society's mind then the victim is also minimized. Rape is much, much, much more traumatic and life altering to the VICTIM than theft will ever be...and rape steals some of the most precious, irreplaceable possessions that an individual has.

ETA: After reading Sippy's post again, I don't think he is implying that stealing is worse than rape. I think it was more a bad use of wording than his view on thievery versus rape. Having said that, I would have more sympathy for a rabid dog than I would a thief (and I would have none for a rapist) that I caught in the act.

...as for the rabid dog, I would shoot it.


----------



## Beregondo

deleted by author


----------



## MSBEEINSPECTOR

I have been off of this forum for several months since the other threads dealing with Robert Russell last year. This one caught my attention and had to respond, but not before sending a PM to both SippyBees and Major, to thank them for the truth. As I stated last year I will not speak of specifics dealing with a case on a public forum, but I did send the appropiate documentation concerning our (State of MS) cases against Robert Russell to Barry.

SippyBees (all of them) & Major (01-17-2013 10:55 AM #13) have stated the truth of the facts. There are still those that remind me of the old quote "don't bother me with the facts, my mind is already made up".


----------



## Joel

MSBEEINSPECTOR said:


> I have been off of this forum for several months since the other threads dealing with Robert Russell last year. This one caught my attention and had to respond, but not before sending a PM to both SippyBees and Major, to thank them for the truth. As I stated last year I will not speak of specifics dealing with a case on a public forum, but I did send the appropiate documentation concerning our (State of MS) cases against Robert Russell to Barry.
> 
> SippyBees (all of them) & Major (01-17-2013 10:55 AM #13) have stated the truth of the facts. There are still those that remind me of the old quote "don't bother me with the facts, my mind is already made up".


In the states I work with if an inspector, from any division, quoted something like this on any public forum, he would not be an inspector for long. Inspectors as state employees have an obligation both legally and morally to maintain their opinions privately when posting as a state representative. There are state ethics laws that deal with these types of issues in every state and these types of violations provide a platform for prima facie lawsuits to injured parties against both the state and privately to indivisuals who act outside the scope of their duties in disregarding those laws.


----------



## camero7

> In the states I work with if an inspector, from any division, quoted something like this on any public forum, he would not be an inspector for long. Inspectors as state employees have an obligation both legally and morally to maintain their opinions privately when posting as a state representative.


In my state, MA, the local bee inspector put his name to a major study that has been roundly criticized. He's still a bee inspector, so I don't think that is universal


----------



## Joel

Supporting a research study and making critical statements (by supporting a wide range of negative statements) regarding an operation for profit (or even had it been and individual beekeeper) coming under the states inspection jurisdiction, by a state inspector, are 2 completely different things. Is there a health risk here, Maybe Fraud, possibly criminal activity - perhaps those things would be put out in some sort of official response to an investigation once approved by whoever the state authority is, not on a beesource post in the midst of a scandal. The same thing would go for positive statements by inspectors. It is not there job to endorse or malign any beekeeper but to inspect and act within the scope of there duties. I will be very suprised if nothing comes of it. Think about the impact an inspectors statement relating to the venerability of any enterprise could be. My bet is Robert will make a report to the state and likely file a suit for damages.


----------



## SippyBees

Robert seems to be missing JOEL.... and all the bee inspector said was that certain things I stated before with which falls under HIS job responsibility are TRUE. IT IS a matter of public record.... but since no one on this forum will bother to find out, they just keep hammering ME for slandering someone. NEWS JOEL... it is not SLANDER if it is TRUE!!! Where do YOURE statements and opinion come from??? What do YOU know about the whole situation??? WHO THE ?? ARE YOU? IF anything I said in this matter is not true then let ROBERT RUSSELL come here and tell everyone I am full of hmmm something. MOST of the people who dont believe what I have said don't live here, and dont have a dog in the hunt EITHER... STOP CRAWLING MY BACKSIDE. 
I HEARTILY INVITE MR ROBERT RUSSELL TO COME HERE AND TELL ME I AM WRONG AND PROVE WHO HE REALLY IS!!!!! I invite him to meet me PERSONALLY!!!! And if ANYTHING ... ANYTHING>>> I have said here about the situation is NOT TRUE I will PUBLICLY ANNOUNCE I was WRONG.... 
This thing is like a soap opera.... unbelievable.... and I COMPLETELY agree... dont bother me with the truth... I know what I think already....


----------



## camero7

> My bet is Robert will make a report to the state and likely file a suit for damages.


Curious, what is your relationship to Russell? Are you one of his satellites?


----------



## Beregondo

Joel Klose of Natures Way Farm

Is respected in the local community in the Southern Tier of New York as an honest, honorable man and one who is very generous with his bee wisdom to others less knowledgeable in the beekeeping community.

He's got his *own* line of bees, Finger Lakes Hybrids. 

It's difficult for some to remain silent when someone makes deprecating suggestions concerning a man not present to defend himself, particularly one so generous and honorable the one being so attacked here.


----------



## camero7

Beregondo said:


> Joel Klose of Natures Way Farm
> 
> Is respected in the local community in the Southern Tier of New York as an honest, honorable man and one who is very generous with his bee wisdom to others less knowledgeable in the beekeeping community.
> 
> He's got his *own* line of bees, Finger Lakes Hybrids.
> 
> It's difficult for some to remain silent when someone makes deprecating suggestions concerning a man not present to defend himself, particularly one so generous and honorable the one being so attacked here.


Just curious why you two are so adamant and concerned with defending someone who has stiffed so many people.


----------



## Beregondo

"The first to plead his case seems right, 
Until another comes and examines him."

There's more to the story than has been presented here.
Just because one offers no defense, does not mean none exists.

Time, and not words, will prove the character of the parties involved.

(That being the case, perhaps my efforts here are ill-advised. 
It is hard for me to be still though, given what I have seen of Robert's character.)


----------



## MSBEEINSPECTOR

I guess some do not understand the "laws" dealing with "public record" and "freedom of information" -- so I repeat myself -- There are still those that remind me of the old quote "don't bother me with the facts, my mind is already made up". 

There was nothing said by this inspector other than, (1) SippyBees and Major stated the truth, (2) I will not speak specifics on a case, and (3) that "public record" documentation was sent to Barry since he is the moderator of the thread that has been involved. 

Maybe some are unfamiliar with the terms "public record" and "freedom of information" as they pertain to the individual citizens, which also includes state employees. Those that know me personally and others that have dealt with me during business know how I stand (almost on a soapbox) about government in our lives. However, they also know that certain laws are needed to protect everyone. I have the duty to regulate some of those laws and I take it seriously. This thread has started down the same road others have and that is the reason I speak up. I will, however do as I have in the past and that is not address specifics in a case, but let me be clear, once a case has gone through the court system and settled it becomes "public record" and covered under "freedom of information". in most all states.


----------



## SippyBees

ok.. am gonna chill for a moment and share a little history..  Before I started helping JN Russell... I used to go visit him. He was kind of a bragger.. was just his personality... but I appreciated it. He ALWAYS handed me this stack of envelopes and I can still hear him saying" hey.. look at this... take a look at this one... whatta ya think??" He would have a STACK of letters wanting to buy queens/ packages in November. 75% of his next years earnings were sitting on that end table before he ever even went out and TOUCHED a hive. I was always impressed... but was a long while before I actually took up beekeeping and spent those 3 years with him learning what he did. In MY opinion... it is a PRIVELEGE that queen producers are generally paid UP FRONT for their product. Robert started coming back around to his Dad's place when Mr Russell's health started failing. MAYBE JN wanted one of his sons to take up the trade... MAYBE Robert saw all that money up front and it looks like EASY money... GUARANTEED. HOWEVER... what many people fail to realize in producing queens is... there is still a LOT of work involved before you can CASH those cheque... more than most people realize. Many queen producers may START... but I think only a small percentage of them actually stay in it for the long term. Not only is there a lot of work... but a lot of luck with the weather/ your bees strength.. etc etc etc... YES, Mr Russell always used to tell me " IF you can raise a bee you can sell it... but you gotta have the bees" I believe this 100%. Mr Russell raised as many as he could... and as far as I know they were great bees... he had customers for MANY MANY years who came back every year. Many I have met that would drive 1000 miles to pick up their packages or queens... and NO ONE that I know of EVER got screwed from Mr Russell... He would do whatever he could to make sure the customers got what they order and that they were happy. 
NOW... did Robert intentionally screw anyone? I really dont know. I would just as soon came back on this forum and seen what a great queen producer he was and congratulated him and said.. HEY.. he is doing good. I used to work for his Daddy... he's got great bees.. etc etc. As the case was... this was not the reality. I have read many post who say they will NEVER buy another Russell queen... and it was THAT statement that caused me to find out what was going on and to post what I did here. I am NOT trying to be unfair or mean to anyone.... give these people their money back and all will be well.... but that is not gonna happen either. SO.. as far as I am concerned... what his family and friends of his family say about him is true... dont believe me?? Call THEM or come see them... you can always share a cold one with Johnny in the shop and he will tell you anything you wanna know. 
As for the satellite people selling under Russell's name... I dont know anything about these deals.... dont know anything about any satellite reseller out there, and I have never said ANYTHING negative about any of them.... My OPINION is they just got caught up in all of this before the bottom dropped. 
There are some people who thank me... some people who said they tried to say the same as I say but were slammed before.... and some people who say they have had nothing but great experience from Robert.... SO... all I can say is what has been said. Had I KNOWN how this would have turned out.... I would never had said a word. Let the buyer beware.... someone gonna sell you ocean property in Arizona... I hope you get a good view. 
Maybe to Robert the idea of raising Queens far exceeded his willingness to do the WORK to raise queens. Maybe he is better suited for marketing..  I will admit... he has done a HECK of a job in THAT area.


----------



## Joel

In the old days we used to do this - mostly on tailgator - usually around Christmas and New years, Poor Barry would give us fair warning - we seldom heeded and often had to shut down the thread for a month or so. In honor of all the good Barry brings on to us all and all the headaches we give him I am stating the obvious here as stated many times over the years.

It's Janaury - Cabin fever has set in and we are all going stir crazy waiting for spring - worrying about our bees - and getting a little on the punchy side - perhaps our time would be better spent on productive posts where we all have someing positive to share. I am at least certain I am not seeing things clearly so I will hence go to other areas of reading and posting!

What we say about the theft, the Russells or anything other than how we will do our best beekeeping in 2013 really is nothing but grist for a non-productive mill unless it helps solve the problem.


----------



## Oldtimer

Thing I don't get about this version of events, is that Robert was not around but supposedly showed up shortly before his Dad's death, grabbed some hives and started selling bees.

However from back when Robert used to post on Beesource, it was obvious he had a pretty extensive knowledge of bees. His opinions were sometimes out there, and he believed in Lamarkian Evolution which was a bit hard for some to swallow, and I can't comment on the way he ran his business. But none the less, in my opinion his knowledge could have only come about by extensive experience. 

How can that tally with he just showed up grabbed some hives and started posting on Beesource?


----------



## Joel

camero7 said:


> Just curious why you two are so adamant and concerned with defending someone who has stiffed so many people.


Hi Camero, I guess it does look I might be supporting Robert but for the record I'm not. My last post on this but I certainly don't support anyone who stiffed numerous beekeeepers whatever the reason and in that respect you are correct that no one should be, whatever else is going on everyone here works too hard for their money and really gives alot to the craft in the field and here.


----------



## genecot

I too got cheated out of my money. So I went through all the steps to file a complaint with the Miss. attorney general.A few weeks later the attorney general sent me a letter saying they were dropping the investigation because no one from the buiness picked up the registered letter they sent them. If you want to cheat someone in Mississippi just don't pick up the letter the attorney general sends you. Unbelievable! I know this is old news, but what I really want to know is there any breeder who will send a small number of queens say 2-4. I live in Texas in African bee area and without requeening I will have to quit beekeeping. I have tried odering from several breeders, but usually they get canceled. thanks


----------



## SippyBees

Mr Genecot.. I must work a day job until May... but after I get home I am planning to raise as many queens as I can... for myself mostly... but I GUARANTEE YOU... if you can still use queens in JUNE... You will get them ( if you want 'em )... I'll even give you the first 4 FREE if you pay to ship em... I MIGHT can get you queens before then, but gotta check on that first. As a minimum... you can have 4 off my first run if you want them... I would like your feedback on whatever I send you put here on Beesource though... good or bad or otherwise...just your honest opinion of them after you give em a test run...


----------



## Intheswamp

Joel said:


> <snip>
> 
> What we say about the theft, the Russells or anything other than how we will do our best beekeeping in 2013 really is nothing but grist for a non-productive mill unless it helps solve the problem.


As the old commercial stated..."THANKS!!! I needed that!!!!!"

Thanks for the reality check, Joel.

Ed


----------



## AstroBee

Oldtimer said:


> But none the less, in my opinion his knowledge could have only come about by extensive experience.
> 
> How can that tally with he just showed up grabbed some hives and started posting on Beesource?



That's exactly what I was saying on page 1, post 15.


----------



## SippyBees

I hear what all of you are saying... and in regards to his knowledge, I dont know what he knows.. he might can talk good, or he might really know bees... but I CAN SAY.. every person here in Hinds county MS that I know of that knows him says he never went to college... and does NOT have a doctorate degree in entomology.... they all say he has a BS degree... and I DON't mean bachelor of science. If someone who KNOWS first hand could please tell us what school he graduated.. a simple phone call to the registrar could answer this simple question. IF he does indeed have his doctorate... then most everything else I have said becomes VERY questionable I admit.... but then again someone who is PRETENDING to have a doctor's degree... uses Dr. as his name prefix.... well... that might well start making believers out of some of ya. 
When I worked with JN Russell.... there was JN... and Ron Miller.. they were kind of partnering at the time.... there was myself and my wife at the time... and there was a young guy who ran honey with his dad that helped sometimes also to learn queen rearing.. Their name was JT Crownover.. his dad is Luther Crownover of Crownover honey.... ALL of these people are out of bees now... except ME. but you can ask any of them where was Robert between 2004-2007... and he wasn't around Russell Apiaries in Bolton MS. How or where he got his knowledge I dont know... and his knowledge may be genuine.... I take most people's word here that KNOW bees and were convinced he knew what he was talking about... so he knew something. But I read his website and I cant finish a single paragraph without reading SOME kind of EXTREME exaggeration or just plain outright lie. 
As I have stated several times... if he had sent queens to those that sent him money.. OR.. had he returned their money after not filling their orders.... this thread would not exist.. at least by ME. 
I also told before about my own experience.. a company sent me color brochures, official letters of commitment, letter from a marketing company guaranteeing a customer base, etc etc etc.... I swallowed the hook... sent them $5000 cheque... that is $5000 REAL MONEY from my bank. I never saw a single thing... never got a penny back.. they filed bankruptcy <30 days after they got my cheque. SO.. I KNOW How some of these people here feel. 

Where is Robert??? Can anyone here contact him??? Can Anyone ask him to PLEASE come here and show I am very mistaken at the least??? What school did he graduate from??? Please let us verify his credentials so all of this can come to a close!! 

AND... BTW... I Absolutely Positively Astronomically AND Unquestionably HATE A LIAR.... mis-statements I can understand... honest mistakes I can understand.... people who make a genuine effort I can have sympathy.... but for ANYONE who tries to get me to swallow a pile of cow dung... I WILL NEVER NEVER NEVER HAVE SYMPATHY, OR RETREAT!!


----------



## Rolande

MSBEEINSPECTOR said:


> *SippyBees (all of them)* & Major (01-17-2013 10:55 AM #13) have stated the truth of the facts.


Can someone please elaborate on this statement; am I reading posts from multiple contributors under the same pen-name/user account? That's the impression that MSBEEINSPECTOR is giving.


----------



## wildbranch2007

MSBEEINSPECTOR said:


> As I stated last year I will not speak of specifics dealing with a case on a public forum, but I did send the appropiate documentation concerning our (State of MS) cases against Robert Russell to Barry.


I think what Joel is commenting about is the statement above. If I was under investigation/charges and someone had this information and sent it to any individual, I would have my lawyer all over those people and I'm sure in the end I would have money in my pocket and no charges pending. but I really do appreciate the threads during the winter as I do get bored at times:applause:


----------



## Daniel Y

Mike, You can't see any reason someone being sent "appropriate documentation" would be proper procedure in an investigation?


----------



## cg3

FWIW- I bought queens from him twice and got them both times.


----------



## Barry

Mike, what I received is public information. It has nothing to do with any on going investigations. I think this was already made clear.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE

Barry said:


> Mile, what I received is public information. It has nothing to do with any on going investigations. I think this was already made clear.


Barry,

Since it is public information why don't you share it with all of us. I like to base my opinions on facts with supporting documentation. Thanks


----------



## Solomon Parker

Giddyup dead horse, giddyup!


----------



## Barry

Because decorum dictates that I don't. Even though I knew about Robert's (step?)brother's public record, I don't feel it's my place to broadcast it. I already mentioned where you can get the information.


----------



## sqkcrk

Barry said:


> Mile, what I received is public information. It has nothing to do with any on going investigations. I think this was already made clear.


I thought that the use of all caps, as if yelling, was against the rules. Yet Sippy's Posts are rife w/ them. What's the Policy?


----------



## beemandan

Am I ever thankful that I don't have any bees in this swarm!


----------



## SippyBees

I apologize if I broke protocol.. I don't know ALL the rules here, so I will edit to remove. Again... Am sorry if I did something wrong.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Sippy, if _Barry _was unhappy with the _formatting _of your posts, he would have notified you, or removed the posts by now. I believe the rule about all caps is meant to deal with those people who have CAPS LOCK permanently on because they find it easier to type everything that way.

I don't see much effective difference between occasional use of words in ALL CAPS for emphasis, and similar use of *all bold*, also for emphasis.

As far as editing your past posts to change the select words with all caps, you will find that after a certain amount of time has passed, posts can no longer be edited by the original poster (only moderators).


----------



## wildbranch2007

Barry said:


> Mile, what I received is public information. It has nothing to do with any on going investigations. I think this was already made clear.


sorry having trouble with my internet connection I missed post #61 and a few after that apparently, they appeared as if I had already read them.


----------



## sqkcrk

SippyBees said:


> I apologize if I broke protocol.. I don't know ALL the rules here, so I will edit to remove. Again... Am sorry if I did something wrong.


Not saying you did anything wrong. Just pointing out an inconsistency. Or maybe my understanding is incorrect.

I, for one, appreciate your unique perspective on the Russel Family History. I know there is more than one side to every story. So, having your light shown on the situation is helpful.

What would be more illusidating would be a Link to the things Barry said he already told us how to find. I appreciaye his position, not wanting to be the one to throw the first stone, so to say.


----------



## Barry

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?264310-Russell-Apiaries&p=882046#post882046


----------



## SippyBees

From Dictionary.com: 
fraud 
/frôd/
Noun
Wrongful or criminal deception intended to result in financial or personal gain.
A person or thing intended to deceive others, typically by unjustifiably claiming or being credited with accomplishments or qualities.
Synonyms
cheat - deceit - deception - swindle - humbug - fake

I can't make everyone here believe what is truth.... but I have spent DAYS reading old posts... other forums.... and the degree of FALSE statements and insinuations made by some people are SO BIG it almost takes my breath away. I worked with JN Russell from 2004-2007... I knew him maybe 8 or 10 years before that. Ron Miller was JN's partner for 11 years... ending in 2008 when his knees got too bad. I think JN died in 2009. I often went by to see him when I was home from work... last time I saw him was about 6 or 8 months before he passed. I have talked with Ron about this forum and this post... I have talked to JT Crownover about this post.... Just to confirm I am not MIS-remembering things... and I was NOT. Never thought this would turn into something like this.. and I am sure MOST folks are about as tired of it as I am.... but I have people telling me I am mistaken... telling me I have my facts wrong... and ALMOST just plain calling me a liar. 
Have read the old AFB thread... it was an AMAZING read... smoke and mirrors... 
There are 21 apiaries in the state of MS certified to sell queens/packages/nucs... have never heard any of THEM complaining or failing to meet the inspector's requirements... SO.. lets blame the INSPECTOR for stupid stuff and turn the table so that we can deflect the TRUE problem. How many people bought into THAT????
Am gonna go out on the limb now.... no playing around... no suggestions... just a plain hard truth. I cannot say what RA is doing now... but I know most everything he says about his Dad... his dad's operation... his brothers.... his education.... what he was doing BEFORE his dad passed... the ordeal with the state apiary board.... and his commitment to customer service....is .. well... A LIE. 
CALL ME OUT... have your lawyers contact me.... Am tired of playing around with this.. and tired of being accused myself.
Everything I have said is true.... I was there and so were plenty of witnesses were there also. It is all a LIE... and to all the followers of the cult... drink more kool aid... dont care... nothing will restore RA's until he at LEAST gives back the money... but I can also tell you for fact.... what you THINK you know... is not real. 
There you have it.... bottom line....


----------



## broodhead

I for one appreciate your candor, and I also fell victim to Ole Doc Russell. Yes I did see where he claimed to have sold 80,000 queens sure bet the IRS would like to have their cut of that revenue!! Thanks for all the info on Russell, you did a good service to others who could fall in that trap. Broodhead


----------



## Birdman

He may have sold 80,000 but how many were delivered. I was one of the lucky one's that got a refund. I will nerer deal with anyone that has the russell name.


----------



## baldwinbees

I'm kinda enjoying this thread.I was gonna buy some queens.I did my homework.I called the Ms. ag dept,spoke to the inspector&he said NOTHING derogatory about russel,but when I mentioned buying queens from russel he could not knowingly allow me to commit a crime.When I disclosed this info I was told that russel was the greatest,and I was worse than navel lint.Anyone can quote wiki or read a book,that doesnt mean they are knowledgeable,just smart enough to read and repeat.My 2 cents worth


----------



## beeG

SippyBees said:


> BUT... no matter who you buy your bees from... just PLEASE do not let the name Russell apiaries ruin the Russell name.... JN doesn't deserve that. "DR" Robert Russell will eventually meet his fate.... that I am sure.... but understand what has been done has been done by ONE person who shares the name of other persons who are honest and will do their best to help you if they can.
> personally...
> Clark Burrell
> PM me for my phone if you want more info


Clark it was nice for you to write this, but I am like an elephant and get very passionate about what I believe in, and I believe now the Russell name is tainted and if his half-brother wants to make a go of it , it would be wise to use another name because in my book how I was led along , lied too, used as a personal attack dog, I feel the name is forever tainted until I receive retribution. If my brother tainted my name like that I would make good on it before getting into that same business. Plus a Philip was a part of that scam too, was it the nephew?


----------



## SippyBees

Philip was just a friend of Robert who grew up with him basically.... is what I was told by his brothers. They were working together, but what their business relationship was in detail I have no idea. I started this thread way back in an attempt to help some people understand what had happened to them..... in a way I almost regret it now. I was attacked and basically called a liar or trying to increase myself at Robert's expense.... but everything I said I still stand by, and in a private conversation my words and opinions would have been much stronger than what I wrote here on a public forum. There is plenty here to read if you really want to rehash everything.... but I think everyone that ever reads this board now KNOWS... and there is really no need to bring this thread back alive. Makes for interesting reading, but as far as I am concerned Barry can just lock it. 
I am passionate also about some things.... but there comes a time to just LET IT GO. 
I am willing to talk about it anytime in private.... Anyone here is free to PM me at anytime..
Ciao... and wishing everyone prosperous beekeeping.


----------



## beeker

Birdman said:


> He may have sold 80,000 but how many were delivered. I was one of the lucky one's that got a refund. I will nerer deal with anyone that has the russell name.


Neither will I. I paid for two queens and got nothing. So did my father who I had recommended Russell to. At this point I don't care which of them are square and which aren't or any other details about them. Not worth the risk, the hassle, or the heartburn. There are other places to get queens without all the drama.


----------



## Riskybizz

is what I was told by his brothers. They were working together, but what their business relationship was in detail I have no idea.

What you were told = second hand information at best
But what their business was in detail I have no idea = priceless

I'm surprised Barry didn't evaporate this thread a long time ago and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

Riskybizz said:


> is what I was told by his brothers. They were working together, but what their business relationship was in detail I have no idea.
> 
> What you were told = second hand information at best
> But what their business was in detail I have no idea = priceless
> 
> I'm surprised Barry didn't evaporate this thread a long time ago and put it out of it's misery.


Then why are you reviving it? It is OLD news that the good "doctor" has filed bankruptcy. So let it go already!


----------



## Riskybizz

Yes Sir Rusty..gee how dare I post regarding the thread..


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

LOLOLOL!



Rusty


----------



## pmshoney

there is so much I would like to know on this whole Russell deal. are the bees gens real they talked about. Robert gave me that push I needed to go for it and raise northern queens we had some good talks then I made an order and they droped off the planet .and you know the money I spent and lost was worth the push he gave me so im not even mad im just disappointed I had my heart set on working with some of the queens they talked about on his site


----------



## babybee

No they were all fantasy.


----------



## Vance G

He was a brilliant pitch man and I most fear that when I got my money back for undelivered queens that the money came from his mother selling her house to keep him out of jail.


----------

